# Virenscanner für sendmail -> AMaVIS



## tefla (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß nicht genau ob es in dieses Forum gehört, denn in Security gehört es auch nicht wirklich. Also bitte verschieben wenn es woanders besser aufgehoben ist.

OK folgendes:

Das ganze ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemlich heikle Sache, aber wenn sie funktioniert könnte man viel Geld sparen. 

Unterbrecht micht bitte wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege.

Im Normalfall brauche ich für einen SendmailServer einen Virenscanner. Diese werden meistens pro POP Account abgerechnet. Von 2-8 Euro pro Postfach. Bei angepeilten 6000 Accounts bekommt man zwar einen relativ guten Preis, aber schweine teuer ist es trotzdem noch. 

Also habe ich mich auf die Suche nach Alternativen gemacht und ein gewisses AMaVIS gefunden. Dieses soll die Fähigkeit haben einen Virenscanner so zusteuern, dass wenn eingehende eMails sind, dass er diese in einen Ordner ablegt, prüfen lässt und anschliessend in die passende Inbox verschiebt. Theoretisch würde dann ja ein "einfacher VirenScanner" für File Systeme reichen. 

Ist das so richtig? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit AMaVIS? Ist dies eine potenzielle Sicherheitslücke? Und die wichtigste Frage ist es rechtens mit der Lizens eines Virenscanner für File Storage Systeme diese Methode auszuführen?

Ich hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Habenix (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mal bei mir daheim eine Lösung implementiert mit Postfix maildrop spamassassin und antivir-mailgate. Ich hatte damals 2 Optionen zur Auswahl was den Antivirus betrifft: Mailgate und Amavis.
Ich weiss es leider nicht wieso ich mich damals für den ersten entschieden habe (hatte sicher einen Grund).
Wie auch immer, die  erste Variante funktioniert wunderbar und scannt auch gezippte Anhänge. Ich kann dann später (wenn ich daheim bin) dir die Links schicken. Es gibt auch ein script das automatisch die viren pattern file aktualisiert.
Zwecks dern Bedenken die du wegen der Lizenz hegst kann ich da nichts weiteres sagen. Du musst dich auf der Seite des Herstellers wenden. (Link folgt)

Möchtestt du den kommerziell oder privat einsetzen?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## tefla (23. Oktober 2003)

Das wäre super wenn du mir die Links alle schicken könntest.

Der Server wird kommerziell eingesetzt und der Hersteller der ÁntiVirenSoftware wird sicherlich sagen das das nicht geht. Die sind ja nicht blöde und lassen sich ca. 10 000 Euro durch die Lappen gehen.


----------



## Habenix (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi tefla,


hier der Link klickst du 

Nachdem du alles installiert hast musst du  noch den key runteralden (http://antivir.de/order/privreg/linux.htm)und in das Verzeichnis kopieren.....hmmm hab grad nachgeschaut die haben diesen Key nicht mehr auf der Seite....hmmm ..Kannst ihn ja von mir haben ist aber nur für private Zwecke.

Damit Postfix den scanner auch erkennt musste ich nur noch folgendes eintragen:

in der /etc/services:

antivir                  10024/tcp                         # Port fuer Antivirus Postfix
smtp-backdoor 10025/tcp                         # Port fuer Postfix backdoor

in der avmailgate.conf:

ListenAddress  localhost   port antivir
ForwardTo SMTP: locahost  port smtp-backdoor


Zum Schluss in die master.cf (von Postfix)
localhost:smtp-backdoor inet n - n - - smtpd -o content_filter=

und in der main.cf (auch von postfix)
content_filter = smtp:127.0.0.1:10024

Nach einem reload von Postrfix musst du dann folgendes im Header der Mails sehen:

X-AntiVirus:  checked by AntiVir MailGate (version: 2.0.1.13; AVE: 6.20.0.1; VDF: 6.20.0.6; host:XXXXXXXXXXXX

Hoffe geholfen zu haben


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## tefla (24. Oktober 2003)

Ja danke sehr )

Nur das mit der Lizenz ist halt noch offen, wenn da denkt jemand Ahnung zu haben, dann bitte hier posten


----------

